# Help in cleaning



## Shooter99 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a Hungarian Fegyvergyar-budapest 29m my Great Grandfather got from a German tank commander in North Africa but don't know how to take it apart to clean. Any ideas?
























brokenimage


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

You might be better off contacting the NRA with this. I am sure they would be able to help.
Good luck.:smt1099


----------

